# Mortal Kombat... Remember that??? Who was your favorite...



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

......................fighter?

Personally, I preferred Raiden, with Sub-Zero coming in at a very close second.

That was my favorite game back in the day.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

Lui Kang was an early favourite just because he was easy to use. Then probably Scorpian how could you go past the rope dart . I probably played MK3 the most when it came out later on the megadrive.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> Lui Kang was an early favourite just because he was easy to use. Then probably Scorpian how could you go past the rope dart .


 

The only thing I didn't like about Lui Kang, was that he seemed "plain"... you know what I mean? He could do some neat tricks... but he couldn't shoot you with a bolt of lightening... of pull you closer with a rope dart and yell, "get over here!!!!!"

Yes, Scorpian was a nifty fellow...

Now, there were some neat fighters in MK2... like Reptile, Kitana, and Baraka.

But... I like the old school version better.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> I probably played MK3 the most when it came out later on the megadrive.


 

Motaro was pretty cool... So was Smoke!!! Who did you use most of the time on MK3?

I used Sindel because Raiden was no more.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah Lui Kang definitely felt like the generic starter character, I thought Scorpian's catch cry _"Come Here!"_ ?


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

I always tried to use all the characters in the beat em ups and I think MK3 even had a random option or was that Tekken3? but i think smoke was also a favourite and probably Kabal as well.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> Yeah Lui Kang definitely felt like the generic starter character, I thought Scorpian's catch cry _"Come Here!"_ ?


 

Oops... I may have been mistaken! My brother and I always thought he said, "Get over here!"


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> I always tried to use all the characters in the beat em ups and I think MK3 even had a random option or was that Tekken3? but i think smoke was also a favourite and probably Kabal as well.


 

No, I think MK3 had a random option... I vaguely remember something like that...

Oh yes! Kabal!!!! I forgot about him!!!

I usually pick one I like and stick with him/her... until they quit bringing them back in the latest versions................

Poor Raiden...


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

How could they have left him out, he was definitely one of the most interesting ones I think the last one I played was the PS1 versions with weapons.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> How could they have left him out, he was definitely one of the most interesting ones I think the last one I played was the PS1 versions with weapons.


 

I honestly do not remember the last time I played... I heard the theme song today and I thought of this game, so I wanted to see how other people thought of it...

I know! I LOVED him!!! I was very faithful to him, until his creators thought his time was through.

Very tragic...

But, I quickly moved on... hahahaha.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

By the way... what did you think of the "Mortal Kombat" theme song??? 

I heard this today, and that is what made me think of my first favorite video game!


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

From the movie? Gotta say I liked it in a cheesy kind of way same with the theme from the _Lost in Space_ movie (probably the best part of that one).


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> From the movie? Gotta say I liked it in a cheesy kind of way same with the theme from the _Lost in Space_ movie (probably the best part of that one).


 

Hahahaha... I just liked it because he announces the fighters... I think that was cool. 

Now, what about the movie? Actually... both movies? What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't really remember the second one but the first one certainly had its moments and I thought Christopher Lambert made a good Raiden, in fact from memory most of the characters were pretty well done and it actually worked better that they didnt go too overboard creating an alternative plot line (I'm looking at you Street Fighter ). Didn't it end with some chessy line by Lambert?


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmm... I am getting the first and second mixed up in my head... I think the first one ended with Lui Kang, Johnny Cage, Sonya, and Raiden leaving the tournament... and the sky got dark...

(I agree... "Street Fighter" was a joke... I like that game as well, though)...


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah I was a big SF fan, the anime movie was a lot more watchable then Van Dame's version although I gotta say Raul Julia was good as Bison, pitty that was about it.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

That's right and was Khan sitting on his throne or something? I'm not even sure I've seen the second one though I'd be suprised if I didnt at some point but now I'm going to have go find me a copy of MK to watch again .


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> Yeah I was a big SF fan, the anime movie was a lot more watchable then Van Dame's version although I gotta say Raul Julia was good as Bison, pitty that was about it.


 

Yes, he was excellent in that!

You're right... that's about it.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> That's right and was Khan sitting on his throne or something? I'm not even sure I've seen the second one though I'd be suprised if I didnt at some point but now I'm going to have go find me a copy of MK to watch again .


 

I remember a giant creature in the sky or something... and the "good" characters were preparing themselves to go into battle again... then, it was over. 

Hahahaha, me too! Now. it's bugging me... bah!

The second one, we meet Reptile, Mileena, Jade, Nightwolf, Sindel... and quite a few others that I cannot think of right now.

There's a different Sonya, which sucked... I like the actress that played Sonya in the first one.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

I found a really coooooool () picture of Sub Zero. It's from "Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks":


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice I alwasy wanted to check out MK: SM. I remember we always used to say how cool it'd be to play a scrolling beat em up with characters with a full range of moves, which is pretty much what that tried isn't it?

I think when they get a bit cheaper I'll buy a PS3 and try build a back catalogue of PS2 games I missed, hopefully most of them will be compatable.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> Nice I alwasy wanted to check out MK: SM. I remember we always used to say how cool it'd be to play a scrolling beat em up with characters with a full range of moves, which is pretty much what that tried isn't it?
> 
> I think when they get a bit cheaper I'll buy a PS3 and try build a back catalogue of PS2 games I missed, hopefully most of them will be compatable.


 

Oh, I know! I haven't had the pleasure of playing "MK: SM"... and I was mistaken earlier when I said they ditched Raiden... It appears that he returns in "Mortal Kombat: Trilogy", and then in "MK4".

Oops... haha. I have not played any of these, so I was not aware. I am glad they decided to bring him back now, though...

Oh, now I wanna play!!!! Hahaha.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

(I liked that picture so much, that I chose it as my new avitar!) Haha!


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

Ditto MK Trilogy looks good, every character to that point.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> Ditto MK Trilogy looks good, every character to that point.


 

Absolutely... I'm jonesing for some MK now... I doubt I would even remember the special moves...


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Apr 18, 2008)

for me Reptile or Rain, before them though it was Scorpion, the only finisher I could do at the time back 3 space block and press up x3 and punch (I think), could be wrong (how rubbish am I). The megadrive and SNES differed slightly because the SNES had the blood on while the megadrive required a cheat to activate it, Raiden said "KIN-DA-BER-I" or something like that on the SNES version while the megadrive he said nothing on his torpedo move.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 18, 2008)

Mortal Kombat was my favourite coin op at one point I organised a tournament for it in my local arcade, we had some top players back then who could do most of the fatalties.

Ahhh happy days of course in my neck of the woods there are very few arcades with actual GAMES left. Most went under as the playstation grew in popularity. But thats for another thread.

I have Mortal Kombat deception in the house but cant get past the training in the story mode, which is a shame as it put me off playing it.

Dont know what the rest are like kind of gave up at that one in sheer frustration.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, this takes me back.  I did used to play MK, although I played SFII more.  I always played (rather predictably, perhaps) as Liu Kang, followed by Kung Lao or Kitana.  It's been ages since I played an MK game, though - my gaming habits took me more towards RPGs.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Ice fyre said:


> Mortal Kombat was my favourite coin op at one point I organised a tournament for it in my local arcade, we had some top players back then who could do most of the fatalties.
> 
> Ahhh happy days of course in my neck of the woods there are very few arcades with actual GAMES left. Most went under as the playstation grew in popularity. But thats for another thread.
> 
> ...


 

That's awful about MKD... I don't blame you there...

I miss those arcade days as well...

I remember when everyone thought it was horribly violent, haha. (Which, granted, for its day... it was). The original MK could not hold a torch to today's games in the area of violence.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Armadillo-002 said:


> for me Reptile or Rain, before them though it was Scorpion, the only finisher I could do at the time back 3 space block and press up x3 and punch (I think), could be wrong (how rubbish am I). The megadrive and SNES differed slightly because the SNES had the blood on while the megadrive required a cheat to activate it, Raiden said "KIN-DA-BER-I" or something like that on the SNES version while the megadrive he said nothing on his torpedo move.


 

I'll admit... Scorpion kicked some tail!!! He was a pretty cool character back when most of the characters (except Raiden, Sub Zero, etc.) did not have really cool "powers"... so, he was fun to play with.

(I never really used cheats... I wish I would have now, though.)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, Mortal Kombat. I don't think I played this as much as I played Street Fighter (_loved_ Street Fighter) and it's been a fair few years indeed since I played it, but I know I always liked Scorpion ("Get over here!"). He was cool.

I loved the film as well, watched that so many times when younger. I always remember the lines from the ending "You wee pathetic fools, I've come for your souls!" "I don't think so" [Cue music]. Awesome.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

HoopyFrood said:


> Ah, Mortal Kombat. I don't think I played this as much as I played Street Fighter (_loved_ Street Fighter) and it's been a fair few years indeed since I played it, but I know I always liked Scorpion ("Get over here!"). He was cool.
> 
> I loved the film as well, watched that so many times when younger. I always remember the lines from the ending "You wee pathetic fools, I've come for your souls!" "I don't think so" [Cue music]. Awesome.


 

Hahaha, yes! That was an awesome scene!!!!

Quokka and I were discussing this... and I always thought he said, "get over here!" But I wasn't sure if he said different things on different game systems...

I liked SF as well... but not as much as MK. Not sure why... I always liked the characters on MK better.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Talysia said:


> Wow, this takes me back. I did used to play MK, although I played SFII more. I always played (rather predictably, perhaps) as Liu Kang, followed by Kung Lao or Kitana. It's been ages since I played an MK game, though - my gaming habits took me more towards RPGs.


 

I as well... I don't even own the game anymore. 

I'm half tempted to find it on ebay or something... But, I know what will happen, hahaha. I will be glued to it... again.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 18, 2008)

The makers of Mortal Kombat made a trailer that was showed in the cinema when I was younger and I remmber thinking then Wow is this a movie trailer, one of the first game adverts to show something other than screenshots.

The films werent too bad but the TV series was absolutley awful, I remmber sitting with afriend watching it and laughing so hard as it was just sooooo, bad!


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Hahahahaha, somehow I missed the t.v. series...

However, I can only imagine. ;-)


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 18, 2008)

Oooooo I dont know take the bad acting from Dynasty Dallas and V the TV series. The cosutumes from a WWF take off (lots of spandex and leather) add in the fight scenes reminicent of a cheap TV programme done in the seventies. O it was really awful bad acting naff fight scenes, who said Chuck Norris Texas Ranger!


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 18, 2008)

Ice fyre said:


> Oooooo I dont know take the bad acting from Dynasty Dallas and V the TV series. The cosutumes from a WWF take off (lots of spandex and leather) add in the fight scenes reminicent of a cheap TV programme done in the seventies. O it was really awful bad acting naff fight scenes, who said Chuck Norris Texas Ranger!


 


Waaahhhaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Uproarous laughter)

So, it was live action??? I thought you were saying it was animated! Hahahahahahahahahaha, that's even worse!!!!!!!


----------



## Quokka (Apr 19, 2008)

CharleneHaines said:


> Hahaha, yes! That was an awesome scene!!!!
> 
> Quokka and I were discussing this... and I always thought he said, "get over here!" But I wasn't sure if he said different things on different game systems...
> 
> I liked SF as well... but not as much as MK. Not sure why... I always liked the characters on MK better.



Yeah I thought he said _Come Here! _which may have been from the megadrive version or more likely just from my little memory world , either way there's that cheesy movie ending I mentioned lol.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 19, 2008)

Quokka said:


> Yeah I thought he said _Come Here! _which may have been from the megadrive version or more likely just from my little memory world , either way there's that cheesy movie ending I mentioned lol.


 

Oh, sorry... hahahaha. I forgot that you said you played on the megadrive.

Yeah, that ending sure was one for the books! Hahaha.


----------



## Lucien21 (Apr 19, 2008)

How about this for a laugh.

Gametrailers.com - Mortal Kombat VS. DC Universe - Midway Gamers' Day 08: Announcement Trailer

Mortal Kombat Vs DC

No fatalities because you can't be seen to kill Batman etc.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 21, 2008)

That sounds fun Lucien. Umm as to Scorpion in the original arcade game I'm sure it was GET OVER HERE. The TV series was indeed a live action affair which i think got canned in the first season.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 21, 2008)

Ice fyre said:


> That sounds fun Lucien. Umm as to Scorpion in the original arcade game I'm sure it was GET OVER HERE. The TV series was indeed a live action affair which i think got canned in the first season.


 

Hahahahahahahaha, I am sorry to have missed the oppurtunity to watch it.

All I can say is... at least they tried.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 21, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> How about this for a laugh.
> 
> Gametrailers.com - Mortal Kombat VS. DC Universe - Midway Gamers' Day 08: Announcement Trailer
> 
> ...


 

Hahahahaha, for real! That's a nice concept... but...


----------



## devilsgrin (Apr 23, 2008)

the TV series had its moments, and certainly had potential... it was basically all about Kung Lao and Shang Tsung. With appearances from MANY of the favourites. Raiden was in it a lot as Kung Lao's guide/mentor. Kitana, Mileena, of course Shao Khan, Reptile,  Sub-Zero and Scorpion (who was in the show already Shang Tsung's slave) all makes appearances. Kristanna Loken - the Terminatrix - started out in this series.
There was also an animated series... it lasted a season or two... was acceptable for a Saturday morning cartoon.

Mortal Kombat remains my absolute favourite fighting game series - i have owned or do own every game released for the major consoles... MK all the way through to MK 7 (Armageddon).
Favourite character from the original - Raiden.
But from MK2 onwards its been *Mileena* all the way. all because of her MK2 fatality where she sucks the foe in through her freaky mouth, then spits them out as chunks. - oh and of course being a super-fast fighter with easy to pull-off special moves that are difficult for opponents to block effectively.
Honourable mentions to Kitana, Sub-Zero, Scorpion, MK4 Reptile (he's out of the ninja-clone uniform in this one) Sindel (in 3/trilogy where she could fly at least), Rain and Tanya ( i love treacherous characters like her) - Winning MK 4 with Tanya was by far the coolest (***SPOILER - she tricks Liu Kang into attacking the god Shinnok - who blasts him into pieces. "Don't You Get it Liu Kang, this is a trap.... mwahahaha" ***).

From a story perspective i really like the Sonya/Kano thing. And the rumoured geneologies of several of the characters... the rumour that Kitana is Raiden's mother, that Mileena really was Kitana's twin sister in spite of what we're told about Mileena's origins - and then ending up Queen of the Mutants alongside Baraka.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 24, 2008)

Just on Scorpion's catch cry, you're right in MK it is _Get Over_ _Here_ but it just didn't sound right to me so I had a look on youtube and it's MK2 when it becomes _Come Here_ (at least in some versions?). I'd forgotten how much I had played that one, Lui Kang's new bicycle kick was fun but I think Reptile and Baraka were my favourites.


----------



## CharleneHaines (Apr 24, 2008)

devilsgrin said:


> From a story perspective i really like the Sonya/Kano thing. And the rumoured geneologies of several of the characters... the rumour that Kitana is Raiden's mother, that Mileena really was Kitana's twin sister in spite of what we're told about Mileena's origins - and then ending up Queen of the Mutants alongside Baraka.


 

Ha... I thought Mileena was a mutant creature that was "built" to imitate Kitana's twin sister... wow... 

(It's just like X-MEN where Mystique was Nightcrawler's mother...)
Had to think a little on that one, haha!


----------



## devilsgrin (Apr 24, 2008)

mystique and nightcrawler always made sense to me... it was Magneto and Polaris that wierded me out the most... first she wasn't Mag's daughter, then now she is? WTF?

Yeah Mileena was always a character whose origin interested me alot. And yep, initially we were told that she was created from the body of a mutant (tarkatan) woman to resemble Kitana and was implanted as her sister in Kitana's memories and other's by Shang Tsung and the Shadow Priests. 
However, later tales have had this creation information exposed, and Kitana reveals that Mileena really is her sister - though they're much estranged since Mileena is thoroughly evil, and Kitana is a nice almost anti-hero good guy. i believe its in Deception or Armageddon where the 'truth' is revealled... can't recall exactly.
A character who i also liked, story-wise, was Quan Chi - i love that he's more powerful than Shang Tsung, that they absolutely hate eachother, and have this eons old enmity. And that Scorpion, Kung Lao and Sub-Zero (the original - not the brother/son) all feature strongly.


----------

